# Black x Blue Bar



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

What offsprings would I get from Black cock with Blue Bar hen?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Depends on whether the black is pure (homozygous) for spread.
You might get all blacks or blue bars/checkers

What where the parent birds of the black ?


----------

